# Mystery of the Missing Betta...



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, it appears my Shiva has up and disappeared on me....just like Jinx did. I'm beginning to wonder if I have a portal to another universe in my Sorority :/
I have no clue what happened. She was there most of the day yesterday, and then around late afternoon I didn't see her....she didn't come up for food last night or this morning. She could have jumped, but I would find a body....the fish are the only pets that are in my room ever. Not to mention I'd imagine I'd start smelling something fishy by now...
Besides the girls in the 20, theres a snail, a Rasbora(long story), and a Clown Pleco whos about 3.5". Hes very timid and keeps to his little cave, not at all aggressive. Hes the only one I can think of that might have eaten her, but I imagine she'd have to die first....and I don't see how she could have just up and died out of nowhere suddenly and be completely eaten by his tiny self in less then 24 hours. 
I've picked up and moved around the decor in the tank, absolutely nothing. I'm totally stumped :-?
And I'm really bummed out and upset now, I'd just started conditioning her and planned to breed her with Supernova  they were my only compatible pair, now I've got no one to breed that might yield decent fry :/ and I worked so hard getting the spawning tank set up....
Anyway, any thoughts as to what happened to her? I can't think of anything other then the portal idea...but I may just be too upset and not thinking clearly :/


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually, the other fish might have eaten her


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...But wouldn't she have had to kick the bucket first? Thats where I'm stumped. I can't figure out any real cause for her to have died...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you think she could have been attacked by the other fish, then eaten?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd thought about that, but the girls aren't very aggressive....the occasional nip or chase, but nothing serious. And Shiva was good buds with Mira, whos seems to be the top dog. 
I dunno....is it possible the Pleco had a random mean streak and attacked?


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

i had two tetras that disappeared... it was a mystery until I saw a third of it come from out of the cave. :-|


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

i have had plecos that dissapeared. turns out he died because he didnt get enough to eat. now i got hikari sinking algeae wafers.so yeah. never found a body though. ???


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had other fish disappear before, but they were all bottom dwellers and they eventually turned up. 
Nope, no body though....my dad even came in and helped me comb the area and take out decor for a second time, nothing. Funny thing is, the same thing happened to Jinx, one of my first female betta, a month ago...never turned up, no body, there one minute the next. Its so weird...
But even more frustrating now because now I don't have a decent pair to breed ><; Ugh.....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I'm stumped, I have no idea what happened.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

you should do a full sweap. Clean out the tank. Dump out the gravle and all that. Maby shes baryed. Also if its not a very sacure lid put some thing on top of it.
Hope you find out what hpend to her.
(for all we know she did go thrugh a porthole):shock:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

did you say you have a gost shrimp or some thing that eats the food off the bottem of the tank? Because if you do then they might have eaten her shotly after she died without you noticing. Did you see her asleap shotly before she disaperd? If so she could have ben dead and you thought she was asleap.
( sorry about your fish)

If only she did go thrugh a portale an one day she will magicly apper.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Well the tank is a 20 long, I can barley lift it myself when its empty...I'd rather not completely tear it down. I've already taken everything out and looked through it all with a flashlight....I think thats probably just as thorough.
I don't have a lid or top at actually, the tank previously held hermit crabs and a hood costs around $40-$50 around here, so right now I've got to live without one. I know she could have jumped out, but both my dad and I got on our hands and knees with flashlights and looked behind the gradenza and found nothing so I'm pretty sure she didn't jump.

I have a clown pleco and a snail, its very likely that if she died she would have been eaten, but I can't figure out a reason for her death. She was perfectly active that day, swimming with the other girls and playing with Mira, no sighs of lethargy, stress, or sickness. Just there one minute and gone the next. 

That would be cool though, if she and Jinx suddenly appeared a couple months from now :lol:


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

oh my god you to!! vanilla was the only fish in her tank with a sealed lid, i fed her 2 hours earlier came back and she was gone. i searched for ever, never found a body, and so i left the water in the tank hoping she would come back and she never did, when i cleaned out the tank i still found no body. i swear their is a female beta portal. some is stealing our girls!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think MrVampire is stealing everyone's females! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh DQ!!! LOL!!! 

I'm going to watch mine like a hawk now....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe she went shopping? LOL. Sorry I know this is a serious deal. I hope you find her.

I swear I didn't take her (thinks "OMG they found out!!!" LOL).


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think MrVampire is stealing everyone's females! lol


I was gunna say that! xD But then I decided it might not be so good...


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

lol, well honestly if you did i would really like one of her spawn she was beautiful....my pride and joy (sniff...sniff). well im going on the shes not dead, she just found a portal to another world, hopefully a really great one for betas... 
i think some god reallly likes female betas.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD lol guys! Thanks for your support, and the jokes do make me feel a little better 

:lol: MrV has created a portal machine and has been coming through to take our bettas! Locks can no longer keep him out! xD

-sigh- It is frustrating not knowing what happened though and even more frustrating that this totally brought my breeding plans to a halt....ugh, I wish my LFS stocked a variety of females more often...

Oh well, on the bright side I got to rescue Jirou, my new CT  I'm so excited about being able to care for and nurse him back to heath....I blame it on feminine instinct ;-) :lol:
And he'd be a pretty match with Phoenix  So even though its sets me back a few months until he heals, at least not all is lost!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire, your secret's out now! lol


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I have some good news and bad news....

Just went and looked into the girls tank and I found Shiva.

Bad news, it was just part of her sucked angst the filter intake with the pleco eating it :/ I have absolutely not idea how she could have died, but somehow she did....and, as silly as it may be, I'm very upset  RIP my little Shiva...

And now I'm off to go cuddle the puppies....^^;


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad the mystery was finally solved but I'm so sorry about Shiva. RIP Shiva.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe she jumped out?
Check your floor all over your room.
She may have flipped around under your table if she had the stamina.
o.o"
Id be crying, that is so weird.
Is there a fish-napper lurking?


----------

